# Price Check on 72"x24" stand



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

As the above states, in the case that I buy Chester's 135 gallon, I will need a stand so can someone give me a rough estimate of how much a 72"x18" stand will cost?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I believe the tank is actually 72x18 and 24 high.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

aww my bad, it's getting late 

so as matt said, 72" by 18" stand, any estimates?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

brand new from big als is $200+ (metal tube stand)

but if your lucky, they can cost somewhere between $60-$100 (used)


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

crawdaddy making custom stands, how much i wonder? Where did you get one for $40 :O I am willing to pay around $60 for a stand, on a tight budget, will probably sell my 25 gallon setup to fund this 135 gallon if my parents approve of my keeping it. It's almost as long as my room lol. My desk can easily hold the 25 gallon, doubt it can hold 135 tho


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> crawdaddy making custom stands, how much i wonder? Where did you get one for $40 :O I am willing to pay around $60 for a stand, on a tight budget, will probably sell my 25 gallon setup to fund this 135 gallon if my parents approve of my keeping it. It's almost as long as my room lol. My desk can easily hold the 25 gallon, doubt it can hold 135 tho


135G = 1200+ pounds with water, I doubt your room can hold that much weight, unless its the basement!

good luck!


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

So everyone with these large tanks can only put them in the basement? I am planning to put it right against a wall, the strongest part of the room besides the door frame am I right? My room is also really small, like 10' by 9' and it's the smallest room in the house (sadly but useful at a moment like this) so the length of the joists supporting my room are shorter, therefore can take more weight and strain. I am also gonna use a stand that has runners all around the base so the weight is distributed somewhat more evenly over the joists. Any structural gurus here?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

basements temp are colds its best for the ahrimps lol.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Big Als metal stands are horrible. Buy one from Steve (crawdaddy) WAY BETTER MADE......And your idea of totally supporting the base and across the joists is bang on.


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

I 2nd what Design Aquatics says. Store bought metal stands in general are pretty much the least amount of stand that can do the job. I would not trust one 1/10th as far as I could toss it when it comes to a large aquarium and as a result I do not sell them. Instead I get a local welder to make them as needed.


----------

